# My collection of Anubias.



## Surick

Greetings from Russia.
I have in my collection of these plants:
Anubias afzelii
Anubias hastifolia. 
Anubias heterophylla - two different types. 
Anubias gracilis 
Anubias barteri var. barteri 
Anubias barteri var. barteri f. «Broad Leaf»
Anubias barteri var. caladiifolia - two different types.
Anubias barteri var. nana 
Anubias barteri var. nana f. "bonsai"
Anubias barteri var. glabra 
Anubias barteri var. glabra f. "minima"
Anubias barteri var. angustifolia 
Anubias barteri var. coffeefolia 
Anubias barteri f. «short & sharp»
Anubias sp. Gabon 
Anubias sp. Pynaertii 
Anubias sp. Heteroclita 
Anubias sp. Undulatus 
Anubias sp. Ellepticus 
Anubias sp. Frazeri 
Gradually in this topic, I introduce you with all of these plants.

This is my Anubias barteri var. coffeefolia:








Appeared bud:
















The first day of flowering:
















The third day of flowering:
















Four days:
















One month later. Pollination was not successful:








To be continued ...


----------



## Surick

Anubias barteri var. glabra.


































Pollination was successful:

























The seeds are ripe...

















...and planted









After 20 days









Baby, 6 months









To be continued ...


----------



## ddavila06

thats amazing! keep them coming


----------



## bigstick120

How did you pollinate the flower? Thats cool! I have several flowering right now.


----------



## Surick

bigstick120 said:


> How did you pollinate the flower? Thats cool! I have several flowering right now.


You need to have two flowering anubias, are not genetic relatives. They must be in a start to bloom with a difference in 3 - 4 days.
Can only be pollinated inflorescence at the age of 1 - 2 days. When the spatha is fully open, the pollen on the synandrien no.

















Pollen taken from the inflorescence in which the spatha began to shut down, on the synandrien appeared pollen. This is usually a 3 - 4 days after the beginning of flowering.

















Pollen is transferred to the pistil, with a soft brush for artists.


----------



## Surick

My Anubias barteri var. barteri.

























Young bud.









Inflorescence.

















Cut half spatha.









Pistille & synandrien.









 To be continued ...


----------



## Shurik

This is awesome!!! Can't wait for more!:cheer2: УРА!

Vladimir, can you tell me what is the difference btw Anubias barteri var. barteri 
and Anubias barteri var. barteri f. «Broad Leaf»? Is one taller then another a little, besides the leafs? I got totally confused with names, just came back from my plant shopping on line


----------



## Zapins

Wow


----------



## Surick

Shurik said:


> ...
> Vladimir, can you tell me what is the difference btw Anubias barteri var. barteri
> and Anubias barteri var. barteri f. «Broad Leaf»?
> ...


 Hi Alexandra!
No differences in inflorescence Anubias barteri var. barteri and Anubias barteri var. barteri 'Broad Leaf', I have not found. I think that even Wim Crusio not distinguish them. 

To compare inflorescence Anubias barteri var. barteri 'Broad Leaf'.









To distinguish them can only be in shape and size of leaves.


----------



## Shurik

Dear Vladimir! Thanks so much for such a great visual explanation, it is very helpful. I figured online stores with anubias for sale are not run by Wim Crusio , and I am not expecting that, but still many places mislabel plants brutally. And now with your amazing pictures and knowledge you are sharing, I think a lot of people will find this thread very interesting and much needed.
Cheers!


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist

Hi Surick,

Welcome to APC!


----------



## almightydolla

Amazing plants.

Can you briefly talk about your setup, so I can make a meager attempt to replicate at home


----------



## Chuukus

This is a excelent collection! Can you tell us some things about it? Such as substrate, lighting period, fertilization. Any special tip you can share on the care you give these amazing plants.


----------



## aru

Superb!. Great anubias and photos collection :-D


----------



## Aquaticz

Nice, very nice 
All ofthe leaves are in great shape. Mine always seems to have one problem or another. I wish I knew how you accomplished this. Are some grown emersed and then submerged? Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Surick

Thank you all for the nice comments
Badly know English, therefore, I will show more than tell.
All my anubias live in the emersed, in plastic containers tightly closed glass.









As substrate I use a haydite, without any additions. The water level is visible in the photo, rhizome should be above the water.

















Once a week, substitute the 1 / 4 part water and add fertilizer. Special preparation of water I do not produce, out of my tap water flowing from such indicators:
pH - 7,2
KH - 5
GH - 14
The solution of fertilizer do I do independently, their two:
#1
H2O - 100 ml.
Citric acid - 1,2 g.
FeSO4x7H2O - 800 mg.
and 100 mg. any mixture of micronutrients in chelate form:









#2
H2O - 100 ml.
K2SO4 - 3,5 g.
MgSO4 x 7H2O - 650 mg.
Weekly on 2 ml. on each plant from a syringe under the roots. Nitrogen and phosphorus produced snails that live together with anubias 

For lighting I use these lamps, approximately 0.3 watts per 1 cubic decimeter of greenhouses:


----------



## Chuukus

Brilliant! Thank you so much great detail I understand perfectly.


----------



## mats808

Very nice plants. Do you have a picture of pynaertii to share?


----------



## Surick

mats808 said:


> Very nice plants. Do you have a picture of pynaertii to share?


I wrote pynaertii with the prefix sp. I have photos of A. sp. pynaertii, can show after a few days.


----------



## alcion

Congrats Surik, great collection!


----------



## Surick

Anubias barteri 'Broad Leaf'
Leaves:

























Inflorescence:

























The size of the inflorescence, synandrien and pistille:

































This anubias does not produce pollen. Repeated attempts to pollination, positive results have not brought.

If anyone is interested to see more photos Anubias barteri 'Broad Leaf', can be found here.


----------



## HeyPK

Those are the largest, healthiest looking Anubias plants I have ever seen. If I correctly understand your fertilizers, you do not give them any nitrogen, phosphorus, or calcium. Is that correct?


----------



## Surick

HeyPK, not quite true. I do not add under the roots: nitrogen, phosphorus and calcium. But once a week I sprayed anubias, solution of water with a complex fertilizer, in which the presence of: nitrogen, phosphorus and calcium. To do this, you can take any complex fertilizer for houseplants - 1 gram per 1 liter of water. And along with the plants live snails - Planorbis corneus var. rubra, they also produce nitrogen and phosphorus  Plus hard water - KH - 5; GH - 14, with such parameters, a lot of calcium.
Regards,
Vladimir.


----------



## Surick

Anubias barteri var. nana 'Petite' & Anubias barteri var. nana 'Bonsai'

At first I got Anubias barteri var. nana 'Bonsai', two years later received through the online shop - Anubias barteri var. nana 'Petite'. Six months later Anubias 'Petite' grew up and I realized that 'Petite' and 'Bonsai' - two identical plants.
Petiole about 2 cm, length of leaf plates of 3 cm, width 1,5 cm.
Both plants in my greenhouse is not yet in bloom.


----------



## wearsbunnyslippers

absolutely amazing healthy plants!


----------



## donkeyB

All of the pictures are awesome. You did great job. Which kind of camera I can use to take such beautiful pictures


----------



## Surick

I use a simple camera, a little outdated Olympus C-60.


----------



## WeedCali

wow those are great! would it be possible to pollenate two anubias that are in an aquarium but take them out for the initial pollenation? also, do you think i could show you a pic of my anubias so you could tell me what type it is? no one really seems to give me a clear answer.

thanks.


----------



## Surick

WeedCali said:


> also, do you think i could show you a pic of my anubias so you could tell me what type it is? no one really seems to give me a clear answer.
> thanks.


No problems. Share photos of their plants, I'll try to help you.


----------



## wet

Wow!


----------



## Surick

Anubias barteri var. caladiifolia - form with a short petiole.


















Young leaf




































The size of adult leaf.









Inflorescence.



























Seeds.


















19 days after planting seeds.


















More photos, this and other anubias can be found here


----------



## HeyPK

Thank you, Vladimir, for these excellent pictures! I have learned a lot about Anubias from you!


----------



## Surick

HeyPK,thanks for the nice words.
______

Today I want to submit rarity - Anubias pynaertii.

















Young leaf.

















Typical leaf pigmentation.









The size and proportions of leaf.

























lateral percentage leaf









end and the leaf base

















Growth inflorescences.









































Inflorescence Anubias pynaertii.

















































After two days of flowering - inflorescence closed. 

































Synandrien and theken.


----------



## Grathum

My goodness. Excellent. Simply excellent.


----------



## mats808

Nice plant. Thanks for sharing Vladimir.


----------



## leena_aries

This is very informative and interesting. I only have corkscrew in my tank as its a newly set up tank but would love to have something like this in my tank..Thanks for sharing.


----------



## supasi

Very nice looking plants.
I feel another project coming on.
Thanks for sharing with us Vladimir.


----------



## Glaucus

Nice collection of healthy looking anubias. I have two questions. Is there any particular reason why you spray your anubias with fertilizer as opposed to directly adding it to the water column. Secondly are you keeping anubias sp. submerged as well? Would love to see some pictures of that too.


----------



## Chuukus

These are by far the healthiest Anubias I have ever seen! I wish there was a shop near me that sold plants this beautifull.


----------



## HeyPK

The shape Anubias is in when you get it is not particularly important. As long as it is still alive, you can get it to a healthy, beautiful state with proper care. I once bought _Anubias barteri var barteri_ and did not have a tank ready to plant it and so I just kept it in the plastic bag in the kitchen. it stayed in the kitchen in its bag with very little light for four years before I finally got around to planting it, and it recovered from loss of most of its leaves and grew into a healthy plant in just a few months.


----------



## PinoyBoy

This has to be the most sophisticated privately owned anubias collection. I have never seen anubias sprout from seeds before.

Do you have a submerged collection of anubias also?


----------



## Dabolox

Oh my gosh! That's a great collection!
So beautiful to see the seeds and the little Anubias!


----------



## Surick

Many thanks to all who wrote me nice words. In summer it is difficult to force myself to sit at the computer, this was the reason my long absence. I apologize to those whom I did not reply in time.


Glaucus said:


> Nice collection of healthy looking anubias. I have two questions. Is there any particular reason why you spray your anubias with fertilizer as opposed to directly adding it to the water column. Secondly are you keeping anubias sp. submerged as well? Would love to see some pictures of that too.


I have no anubias in water, all my anubias live only in the form of marsh, so I did not show such photos.
Fertilizers added to the water, just do not dilute the entire volume of water, pour them into the root zone. In this case, the plants receive more fertilizer.


----------



## Surick

Anubias sp. pynaertii.
Three years ago the search for Anubias pynaertii brought me here. I, through my relatives in the United States made an order and got this plant. When I saw this plant, I began to have serious doubts that this is a real Anubias pynaertii. Therefore, in my collection, he was named Anubias sp. pynaertii.









This anubias has a very handsome young leaf.









































When I got this plant it was about the size of 40 centimeters, two years later, the anubias has grown to 80 centimeters.

















Lateral percentage leaf









After 2,5 years Anubias sp. pynaertii gathered blossom. Development of inflorescences.

































 To be continued in the coming days, it is difficult to publish a lot of photos at once.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist

Hi Vladimir,

Thank you for the update, I am looking forward to seeing the spathes.


----------



## Surick

Continuing the theme - Anubias sp. pynaertii.
On the eve before the opening of the inflorescence.









Flowering.

































Withering inflorescences.

























The maximum thickness of flower stalk - 4.8 mm.
Length of flower stalk with inflorescence - 45 cm.









 This is not all, to be continued.


----------



## pasion

Looking forward for more updates, the best privately owned Anubias cultivation I've seen to date. Keep up the good work! and keep us posted too


----------



## Surick

Continuing the theme - Anubias sp. pynaertii.




































































































 Thanks again to everyone for the nice words addressed to my collection.


----------



## WeedCali

Whoa didnt expect it to pollinate! great job!


----------



## Surick

Anubias heterophylla, one of the forms.


























































































Features of development of leaf plates, of this form of Anubias heterophylla.
At the beginning of leaf develops upwards.









Then bends down and begins to unfold.


















Only after deployment, it rises to its normal position.









Flowering of this form of Anubias heterophylla.

Young bud.


















The photo of the first day of flowering.


















Photos of the second day of flowering.


















Photos of the third day of flowering, spatha inflorescences were closed completely.



























Flowering showed that the inflorescence of this form of Anubias heterophylla, fully consistent with the description of the inflorescence of the species in the Revision of Anubias (Schott), W. Crusio - author, Laboratory of Plant Taxonomy and Plant Gegraphy, Agricultural University, Wageningen, The Netherlands.


----------



## maestro

What a beautiful, and healthy collection of Anubia's! Awesome emersed cultivation and propagation project. Are you growing these under "green house" conditions outdoors with natural sunlight or indoors with artificial lighting? Your photography and Macro shots are excellent! Great job!


----------



## Surick

maestro, 
thanks for the nice words. All my anubias growing indoors with artificial lighting, I talked to this topic on page # 2.


----------



## Gordonrichards

I enjoyed seeing the photos of your anubias plants! Keep up your good work making hybrids!


----------



## totziens

Looks like you have a large collection of Anubias. 2 weeks ago, my friend and I went to a fish farm and my friend bought some Anubias attached to driftwood. They're neither Anubias Nana or Petite. The leaves are sharper but the size is almost the same as Anubias Nana. The salesperson claimed that they're a type of Anubias but no exact name was given. I wish I have the photo to show you. I believe you may be interested. I will bring along a camera to the farm next time.


----------



## shrimplover

wow that is very cool! I never understood what the heck that stuff was on my plants until now. I'm going to try that now sweet!


----------



## jczz1232

Really great job you doing these


----------



## Surick

Thanks for all the nice comments 

In this theme, the message # 31, I showed you Anubias barteri var. caladiifolia - shape with a short petiole. This second form of Anubias barteri var. caladiifolia from my collection, it grows to 50 cm and slightly higher, exceeds the height of the first form twice. 
Anubias barteri var. caladiifolia in these photos is still relatively young and has not reached its maximum size.








































































































































Continuation photo Anubias barteri var. caladiifolia will in the coming days


----------



## Leslie

Very very cool. Awesome pics by the way


----------



## fishyjoe24

wow awesome, wish we had more varities her in the states. looks of nice anubias sir.


----------



## Surick

Continued photos of Anubias barteri var. caladiifolia























































Inflorescence 15 days after pollination.









Inflorescence 1 month after pollination.









Inflorescence 2 months 15 days after pollination - the seeds are ripe.


















Germination of seeds have started to appear 20 days after sowing.









It took another four months. In this picture, kids Anubias barteri var. caladiifolia next to the Anubias barteri var. nana 'Petite'.







[/QUOTE]


----------



## ahmadeng

very nice and useful MULTIPLE picture
thanks


----------



## joshvito

lots of photos are missing 
specifically post #58 and #61


----------



## HeyPK

It appears that all links to aquaplant.ax3.net no longer work. All his other pictures link to a different site


----------



## AQUANZ

WOW! I wish we had more anubias variety in NZ


----------



## Surick

Anubias barteri var. angustifolia 


























































































to be continued


----------



## ferchu22

Nice anubia sp. Surick!!
You also brought me back to the emersed World!!


----------



## ocinamaoda

vladimir, i have several questions, what media do you use for planting? how intense is your light? i keep on getting dead leaves, emersed setup, so now i have some rhizomes without leaves, do you have any idea of what may revive it? sorry for bad english  btw maybe it is pretty cheap in indonesia as you can get a anubias nana for RP15000 or $1.5 and mini for RP20000 or $2


----------



## Surick

ocinamaoda said:


> vladimir, i have several questions, what media do you use for planting? how intense is your light? i keep on getting dead leaves, emersed setup, so now i have some rhizomes without leaves, do you have any idea of what may revive it? sorry for bad english  btw maybe it is pretty cheap in indonesia as you can get a anubias nana for RP15000 or $1.5 and mini for RP20000 or $2


*ocinamaoda*,
about the lamp and the cultivation of my Anubias, I wrote here, the message #16 - http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/photography/69991-my-collection-anubias-2.html
I think that your rhizomes without leaves should be left alone and they will soon wake up kidney. 
The meaning of the last sentence, I do not understand


----------



## sandeepraghuvanshi

A very beautiful collection of Anubias.
Keep up the good work.


----------



## ocinamaoda

ok i will soon post the photo about it


----------



## ocinamaoda

i have some rhizomes left like this and only one, submerged was able to grow a new leaf, this one, its more than 1 month since it first lost its leaves


----------



## lilobee

Thank you. Very valuable indeed!


----------



## purushoth

Surick said:


> *ocinamaoda*,
> about the lamp and the cultivation of my Anubias, I wrote here, the message #16 - http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/photography/69991-my-collection-anubias-2.html
> I think that your rhizomes without leaves should be left alone and they will soon wake up kidney.
> The meaning of the last sentence, I do not understand


Hello,

Very nice plants and thanks for explaining all of us. I have been having a questioning myself for a while, whether its possible to grow anubias and java fern like this..

Do you have any idea where can i get hydraite in the US? Any stores that you are aware off?

Thanks,

Purushoth


----------



## ocinamaoda

you have a very nice collection of anubias, every leaves are perfect  my anubias keeps on getting brown and dry on the tip of the leaves, what could be the problem?


----------



## Klaus07

for haydite try this link: http://www.haydite.com/


----------



## Surick

ocinamaoda said:


> you have a very nice collection of anubias, every leaves are perfect  my anubias keeps on getting brown and dry on the tip of the leaves, what could be the problem?


I think that it is necessary to increase the distance between plants and lamps


----------



## Surick

Anubias sp. Gabon


----------



## Trail_Mix

Wow, that's an incredible collection! I think it's awesome that you're propagating the plants by seed too! And as far as the different varieties you have, I especially love the Anubias pynaertii, I would kill to have one of those! I'm going to have to add that to my list of plants to track down  What's your set-up like? Like what humidity do you keep the plants in? Are they grown inside some sort of inclosed space? I mean some of those Anubias are huge! What do you do with all your seedlings? Do you ever sell off some extra plants?


----------



## Plant Freak

Woo nice collection of Anubias!! What type of lights you use and please show some of the set up where the anubias are on the plastic containers where you keep the Anubias...


----------

